# 6 pin trailer wiring



## earl964 (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know the wiring diagram for a 6 pin trailer connection. The connection is on a 99 Ford F 350
thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you're talking about a cole hurst style plug the functions are all listed on the back. Molded right into the inner body.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Here's a link to a pdf file that should let you wire any kink of plug you want. Just go download the technical manual.http://www.bargman.com/Wire/index.html


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

it's on the flip cap


----------



## earl964 (Feb 4, 2006)

backed into a pole while plowing flip cap is gone that is why I need to fix it
thanks tawilson I will try that website


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Is this a seven pin plug ??? Factory black plastic??

If so 

White is ground 
red is left turn 
right is brown, 
taillights are green, 
12V is black, 
electric brakes are blue 
and the center is reverse lights.


----------



## earl964 (Feb 4, 2006)

no it is the 6 pin and it is a metal case


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Then the wire placement will be molded on the back by where each of the wires go.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like your not seeing the center pin as a number...which would make it a standard issue 7 pin connector.

This diagram is convenient as it shows the colors as well as the placement from both sides of the plug. Colors may vary by manufacture..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Not factory if it's metal


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

ID's are on the plug/socket, Tail/Marker is brown, Right Turn is green, Left Turn is yellow, GRound is white (and the large pin/socket), Stop is red, Blue is Aux. And they are marked by the capital letters. Be aware that not always are the factory, or after market wire the standard colors. The Stop terminal is hooked to a brake controller, if used. The Aux is most often used for back-up lights, sometimes a power lead. Every once in while, the red and blue will be switched, but red is correct for the brakes. This is a carryover from when this plug was used for semi trailers, which have separate stop and turn lamps. A good reference source is a lighting supply book from Truck-Lite, Grote, NAPA, Carquest, and such. If it is a seven pole, flat pole (as opposed to the six pole, round pole), markings and color are the same, except the B/U and power are separate, as is the 7 pole, round pole currently on semi's.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

On the RIVA or US car what ever you call it the brown termanial is RT the Green is TM

The brown WIRE is TM and the Green WIRE is RT 

Blue is brakes. Red is LT

Don't confuse the seven pin Cole Hurst (round Pins) and seven pin RIVA (US Car, Bargman) with the flat connectors


----------

